# Wlan Reichweite vergrößern



## hollyberg (31. Mai 2011)

*Wlan Reichweite vergrößern*

Hallo,

ich hab folgendes Problem.

Meine Eltern haben DSL über Satellite. Hintern dem Modem hab ich ein Wlan Router ( ist aber glaub ich kein guter, weiß auch nicht den Typ ). Da das Haus sehr alt ist und sehr dicke Wände hat, hat meine Mutter nicht immer Internet bzw ganz schlechten Empfang. Hatte jetzt gedacht das ich ein neuen Wlan Router besorge, dachte da an Netgear RangeMax N150, da der ja recht günstig ist und gute Reichweite haben soll. Würdet ihr den Router auch empfehlen, oder lieber was anderes, sollte aber nicht so teuer sein.

Danke schonmal


----------



## BautznerSnef (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wlan Reichweite vergrößern*

Ein neuer Router mit -n Standard ist schon mal eine gute Entscheidung, sofern die Wlan Geräte Wlan-n können. Ansonsten schafft ein Repeater auch abhilfe.

WLAN-Repeater: Die WLAN-Reichweite erweitern - COMPUTER BILD

WLAN-Reichweite erhöhen


----------



## hollyberg (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wlan Reichweite vergrößern*

Hmm, was bedeutet Wlan n ? An dem Netzwerk ist ein Laptop mit internen Wlan und ein Rechner wo ich ein USB Wlan Adapter drin hab.

Der Repeater wäre schon zu etwas zu teuer, da ich den Router recht günstig bekommen kann, weiß halt nur nicht ob der was taugt.
Hab auch bei ebay gesehen das es Usb Sticks gibt, mit höherer Empfangsleistung, aber da glaub ich auch nicht das die was bringen.


----------



## BautznerSnef (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wlan Reichweite vergrößern*

Hier mal eine ausführliche Erklärung von Wiki: IEEE 802.11 

Ratgeber WLAN-Standards - 11n, Draft-N und 11g im Vergleich - WLAN, Wifi, Bluetooth - PC-WELT


----------



## hollyberg (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wlan Reichweite vergrößern*

Netgear RangeMax N150 Wireless Router #WNR1000-100UKS - EXPANSYS Deutschland

so wie ich das sehe kann der Router doch alles an Standarts, oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## BautznerSnef (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wlan Reichweite vergrößern*



hollyberg schrieb:


> Netgear RangeMax N150 Wireless Router #WNR1000-100UKS - EXPANSYS Deutschland
> 
> so wie ich das sehe kann der Router doch alles an Standarts, oder irre ich mich da?


 
Jupp, der kann alle Standards.


----------



## hollyberg (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wlan Reichweite vergrößern*

nachmal ne frage zu dem Netgear RangeMax N150. Hat eventuell schon jemand Erfahrung mit dem Gerät und der Reichweite. Der hat ja keine außen Antenne, soll aber trotzdem ne gute Reichweite haben. Für den Preis von ca. 30 Euro ist der da ja recht günstig. Oder gibs da alternativen. Dachte da auch schon an ein Wlan Stick von AVM, weiß aber auch nicht ob der was bringt.


----------



## Joel-92 (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wlan Reichweite vergrößern*

Such dir einfach einen Router mit Draft-N Standard mit 300 MB/s, und einer hohen Reichweite. 
Dann suchst du einen guten Platz für das Gerät, der sollte möglichst hoch sein, z.B. auf einem Schrank.
Wenn das immer noch keine Abholfe schafft wäre ein Repeater ( = W-Lan Verstärker) eine Möglichkeit.


----------



## Sturmi (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wlan Reichweite vergrößern*



Joel-92 schrieb:


> Dann suchst du einen guten Platz für das Gerät, der sollte möglichst hoch sein, z.B. auf einem Schrank.



Kann man so pauschal auch nicht sagen  Kommt auf die Abstrahlcharakteristik an.


----------



## hollyberg (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wlan Reichweite vergrößern*

werd mir jetzt nen ein Router von AVM holen ( ein guten gebrauchten ) und zu not mein alten W701V Router als Repeater einsetzten, dann sollte das hoffe ich mit der Übertragung klappen.


----------

